# How Affectionate Can a Cat Be?



## win231 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 6, 2021)

My kids had a cat that was almost TOO affectionate with Dad here. It greeted me when I got home from work, followed me all around the house, jumped into my lap every time I sat down, and invariably slept on my head at night. That guy couldn't get enough pets and snuggles from Dad. We had him for 16 years, and he was probably 2 or 3 years old when we found him by a river.


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

I've been caring for wild cats for several years.  When one of them curls up in my lap, & another one gets ready to jump on me, the one in my lap spits & growls to warn him that I belong to HIM.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 30, 2021)

We celebrated our 40th wedding anniversary with a cruise around The Caribbean, but a lasting memory of our 40th was the kitten that made her home with us.

She more or less adopted me from the first day.

Here she is getting a little bit too big for my bathrobe pocket.

And she quickly found that the guest room bed is lit by sunlight that is soooooooo warm.
She is an adorable bundle of mischief and has quickly settled in.

How she has matured into a beautiful cat. So what name did we give her?
Ruby of course. Or if you prefer, her pedigree name is:
Miss Ruby Raspberry Red Sox.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> We celebrated our 40th wedding anniversary with a cruise around The Caribbean, but a lasting memory of our 40th was the kitten that made her home with us.
> View attachment 192067
> She more or less adopted me from the first day.
> View attachment 192068
> ...


Happy Anniversary!  Miss Ruby Raspberry Red Sox is a beautiful girl.  Happy she's in a good loving home


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> We celebrated our 40th wedding anniversary with a cruise around The Caribbean, but a lasting memory of our 40th was the kitten that made her home with us.
> View attachment 192067
> She more or less adopted me from the first day.
> View attachment 192068
> ...


She is beautiful!  I hope you enjoy her presence for a good long time.

I had a cat when I was 15 named Ruby.  After awhile I realized she was a he and then thought I should change the name to Reuben but still always ended up calling him Ruby.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> How Affectionate Can a Cat Be?


Mine?  Near zero...  Unless being bitten and clawed is a form of affection.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> She is beautiful!  I hope you enjoy her presence for a good long time.
> 
> I had a cat when I was 15 named Ruby.  After awhile I realized she was a he and then thought I should change the name to Reuben but still always ended up calling him Ruby.


Ruby is a very popular name for dogs as well as cats. Our Ruby is thirteen now, a teenager, she came along in the latter years of China Doll, whom we adored. Birman markings are known as points, China Doll's points, we were told, blend into her fur perfectly, she was a real beauty, we still miss her.

We also have Khandi & Lulu, watch this space.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Ruby is a very popular name for dogs as well as cats. Our Ruby is thirteen now, a teenager, she came along in the latter years of China Doll, whom we adored. Birman markings are known as points, China Doll's points, we were told, blend into her fur perfectly, she was a real beauty, we still miss her.
> View attachment 192128
> We also have Khandi & Lulu, watch this space.


My Ruby looked very similar with bushy beige fur.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> My Ruby looked very similar with bushy beige fur.


And I am sure that Ruby left paw prints on your heart.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> And I am sure that Ruby left paw prints on your heart.


Yes indeed.  He got hit by a car and had to have him put to sleep.  He was a very nice kitty.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 4, 2021)

Our 50/50 is the most affectionate kitty ever! This morning I was trying to take a pic of our newly finished dog kennel and he climbed up the deck post just to get close to me lol.


----------

